# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  sta da kupim - moze savjet?

## Ivana B-G

drage moje, tebaju mi pelene!
imam bamboozles i obozavam ih - i moj sincic isto!   :Grin:   ali nekako ih imam premalo. imam i koju flufflicu i one su mi bas fine i super brzo se suse, ali su mi nekako velike, glomazne na guzi. u biti sad trazim neke lijepe, fine pelenice, koje se brze suse od bamboozlica - bez susilice. sta predlazete?
hvala!

----------


## ornela_m

Motherease?

Ja sam nakupovala razlicitih pelenice dok sam bila trudna i nakon rodjenja sve smo testirali da vidim kojih cu nabaviti u vecoj kolicini - ostali smo kao i vi na Bamboozles i Fluffle, a ostatak (i najveci dio nase kolekcije) su Motherease. E sad, definitivno se ne moze reci da su lijepe, ali se super brzo suse. Ako gonjate estetiku, ionako imate zastitne gacice.

p.s.
Meni je bas super kad je guza veeeeelika
 :Smile:

----------


## enela

Cuddlebuns quick dry?

----------


## tomita

FB se brzo suše a i guza je super mala u njima. Nama su super!

----------


## Dia

meni se brzo susi kushies classic, ME i SB 
i pocketice naravno

----------

